# Advice on petting my new Cockatiel



## ashleyklassen5 (Jan 21, 2015)

Hello everyone, I have a new male Cockatiel 3 yrs old. He obviously has had close to no human interaction. He was pretty wild when I first brought him home. I have had success with teaching him the step up command. Now I need some help on letting him know that my hands are not a bad thing so I can give him head scratches. How do you train your cockatiel to trust your hands? I would love to pet him and give him much needed love!:umbrella too:


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I would sneak it. Distract him with a treat or a kiss while he's on your hand and get it in there! He may not like it at 1st, but perhaps after a few tries he may warm up to it. Or, you can try to scratch him with your nose. Some people have had success with that.

OR, he may not even like scratches. Mine don't, but there are also other ways of showing affection if he doesn't like getting pet


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Joey will very rarely allow a head scratch, but does occasionally allow belly rubs. They have to be on his terms, though. Each bird is different, but with patience you will find out what yours will enjoy.


----------



## Coco.xx (Jan 7, 2015)

I am getting Coco used to having scratches with my nose and so far have had much success! She sometimes lets me touch her tummy/chest with my finger, but less often than so.

I have used my other parrots outside as a distraction. I let her sit up to the window on my finger and she is _very_ distracted by them and I rub my nose on her. :tiel3:


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Percy perches on my shoulder and presses his head into my ear. I give him head scratches by turning my head slightly back and forth. He likes that ... silly bird  When it comes to fingers he's not so patient - he only accepts head scratches with fingers when I hold him with both hands and someone else does the petting. Every bird is different!


----------



## billsgurl (Dec 28, 2014)

ive noticedwhen he is in his cage or on my shoulder i can pet mine alittle more calmer


----------

